# Chargriller SuperPro and Lodge CI



## FrankZ (Apr 19, 2010)

I made a wonderful discovery tonight.

A few weeks ago I bought a Lodge Logic Pro griddle.  I decided to see how it would fit on the SuperPro.  It fits like it was made to do so.  I have to take two of the grill grates off and it isn't as wide as that, but lengthwise it fits perfectly. 

Tonight I was able to not only grill my pork chops, but also the potato pancakes as well.  

Oh I am so excited.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 19, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I made a wonderful discovery tonight.
> 
> A few weeks ago I bought a Lodge Logic Pro griddle.  I decided to see how it would fit on the SuperPro.  It fits like it was made to do so.  I have to take two of the grill grates off and it isn't as wide as that, but lengthwise it fits perfectly.
> 
> ...



Both were mighty tasty.  Though...I think more practice is needed.  

~Kathleen


----------

